# More strange colours in gtps



## foxysnake (Jul 20, 2005)

Blue


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 20, 2005)

And more


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 20, 2005)

And more


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 20, 2005)

And more


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 20, 2005)

Last one


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

Very un-attractive IMO.


----------



## Troy K. (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the blue one and don't mind the last one, can't say much for the rest though


----------



## Mangles (Jul 20, 2005)

I prefer the standard green.


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 20, 2005)

I would pay no more than carpet python prices for them, accept the blue one...


----------



## Ange (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you all know how negative you all just sounded, disapointing! I think all pythons are beautiful, and am glad for anyone who puts photos for us all to see, hooray for foxysnake and thankyou for posting your beautiful pictures, its really apreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

No-one said the photo's werent appreciated, we just dont like the morphs of the snakes in them.


----------



## Ange (Jul 20, 2005)

Why sit there and give negative comments, if you dont have anything nice to say maybe you should say nothing at all!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

without positive and negative the world just wouldnt run. 

The snakes suck, give me a plain ol' green one anyday!!! But thanks for taking the time to post the pics Foxy!


----------



## Mangles (Jul 20, 2005)

Just giving an opinion. If any of these were offerd to me, I would not hesitate to accept, but I prefer the standard green than those morphs.


----------



## danw (Jul 20, 2005)

I like them all they are so unusual....where did you get the pictures from?


----------



## ether (Jul 20, 2005)

> If any of these were offerd to me, I would not hesitate to accept



I dont think many people on this site would refuse a free herp LOL

But yeh i prefer the normal green ones, the second one is alright.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 20, 2005)

i like em all too.. second ones the best... green and gold.. go the aussie colours.. :mrgreen: 
Cheers for postin them foxy
Megz


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 20, 2005)

These are actually off the ARO site in the gallery. I just thought they were interesting I wonder how they get them to breed those colours?! Just posted them to see every1s opinion!!


----------



## herptrader (Jul 20, 2005)

danw said:


> I like them all they are so unusual....where did you get the pictures from?



I know they came off the web but photos of most of these animals are included in the Complete Chondro book which also explains their liniage. 

(IMHO this was the least interesting chapter in the book but not all the morphs are that speckled and some of them I did not mind.)


----------



## Robbo (Jul 20, 2005)

the original looks much better
whats the point of getting a gtp if its not green


----------



## thals (Jul 20, 2005)

prefer the green but the blue ones are so cool 
And yes, all pythons are beautiful and should be appreciated individually.


----------

